# Email to Fax



## tamsin (Mar 6, 2009)

Bearing mind that all businesses listed in Thailand's business directories only give fax and telephone numbers, (when will they ever catch up with a simple email address?), and having just googled the email to fax options, still can't get my head around how it works.

If I send a 'fax' via email on my computer, to the faxee's fax number, does it crawl out of their machine as a hard copy? Anyone? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

tamsin said:


> Bearing mind that all businesses listed in Thailand's business directories only give fax and telephone numbers, (when will they ever catch up with a simple email address?), and having just googled the email to fax options, still can't get my head around how it works.
> 
> If I send a 'fax' via email on my computer, to the faxee's fax number, does it crawl out of their machine as a hard copy? Anyone? Thanks


Yes reckon that's how it works for most people - apart from those as 'advanced' as you! Some will receive the fax on their pc and print it out.


----------



## tamsin (Mar 6, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Yes reckon that's* how it works for most people *- apart from those as *'advanced'* as you! Some will receive the fax on their pc and print it out.


You're a moderator right? Why are you bothering to answer with this jibberish. I didn't say I was 'advanced' did I? Hence the enquiry 

And there's no need for the sarcasm. You moderate on mongers.com, er sorry, thaivisa.com too?:focus:


----------

